# VIN help



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

What do the yellow highlighted numbers/letters stand for?

I can't seem to find the answer in my research.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I had always assumed the highlighting on the PHS calls attention to special features of the car. Like on a Judge its highlighted, the dealer etc.

I believe the PHS people who research and put ones package together do this.
For a definitive answer try writing them and asking?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I believe it's his Data Plate put into a chart.

481 - body number assigned by Fisher
GE - options, G - console(which would be in group 2), E(depending on group) Group 1 tinted windows, Group 2 air conditioning.
1 - not sure. Maybe group 1, but should be located by GE


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

68greengoat said:


> I believe it's his Data Plate put into a chart.
> 
> 481 - body number assigned by Fisher
> GE - options, G - console(which would be in group 2), E(depending on group) Group 1 tinted windows, Group 2 air conditioning.
> 1 - not sure. Maybe group 1, but should be located by GE


Yes I know, my data information is highlighted as well on my PHS. Pertinent information is highlighted, I always thought it was done so highlighting the car's special features.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

It must be a group 1 designation because it is a non-AC car with 3 on the tree so no console.

What is the G in group 1?

Here's the actual VIN-


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

There is no "G" in group 1, only D, E, O, T, W, X. As been stated, it is best to get the PHS.

Here's a link for decoding the vin and data plate:
Decoding the Tags


----------

